# Celtics at Bucks



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I hate to see us win, but when it's behind big games from the young guys, I can live with it. Here's some quick stat lines.

Knight: 20/9/8, 1 steal, 1 blk.
Henson: 13/13/3, 2 blks
Yanni: 10/7/4, 1 blk
Udoh: 9/10/1, 2 blks.


Oh, and here's some Yanni highlights. He's got a bright future!
http://www.brewhoop.com/2013/11/30/...cap-giannis-sparks-bucks-past-celtics-xx-xxx-


----------

